# hello



## Spartan01 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hello new here. Not sure where I am headed or what to expect but I'm sure to get some great insight and maybe some help regarding my marriage. 

Again thanks for allowing me to share my story! 

:smile2:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,

What is your story?


----------



## Spartan01 (Nov 24, 2018)

Well first I'd like to figure out how to post something. Every time I try to read the forum rules it says I don't have permissions or I need to sign in. The link to the forum rules is not working for me. Any advice?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Spartan01 said:


> Well first I'd like to figure out how to post something. Every time I try to read the forum rules it says I don't have permissions or I need to sign in. The link to the forum rules is not working for me. Any advice?


Isn't this posting already? We can read what you are writing, so fire away


----------

